# Sketch sitting in his/her food bowl.



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I appoligize for the bad quality It was taken with my lgenv2 camera cell phone. I can't wait to get my new one but any ways here is Sketch sitting in the treat dish.

Till I get a new camera battery next month most of my picks will be from my cell when I go to add one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  Spike use to stand in his food dish when he was younger and stomp his feet like he was trying to squish grapes


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Too cute  Spike use to stand in his food dish when he was younger and stomp his feet like he was trying to squish grapes


 
Spike, what I was trying to get was a pick of sketch eating the millet seads I have agianst the cuddle bone but, apparently sketch looked up as soon as he/she saw the phone pointing at him/her. Shoulda snuck it probably wouldn't have caught the moment I wanted any ways lol.

They got a little bit of cornbred today no salt was added(since I made it for them. But, sharing it with the family giggles ) my tiels only got tiny bits.

In the treat bowl there is a bit of food sample, nutri berries, avi cakes and an nutri bar.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh yes...the old 'food bowl perch'


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Velvet said:


> Oh yes...the old 'food bowl perch'


 
Yup, I moved the cage a bit closer to me so I can slowly gain trust with Sketch thats why it doesn't look like it's ontop of the tv stand course at night I'll put the cage back where sketch usually lives then back next to me the next day. Now that sketch is closer I am starting to see more white on sketch's cheeks. Maybe theres hope that skech is male yet. though, the tail hadn't darken yet. slowly looks like it is. From far away it doesn't lok like theres alot of white on sketch's cheeks but up close I can tell theres a bit more to it. White faces are so tricky at times during moulting season.

From afar I only see the two white spots on the cheeks near the eyes. But close up it's completely different, and I'm noticing some on the back of sketch's head just white spots.


Plus, now sketch is just resting in the food bowl tiredof the perch I guess lol.


----------

